# Well wishes for Neil (Wolftat)



## USAFVET98 (Nov 13, 2009)

As many of you know from Neils posting, he has come down with the Swine-flu over a week ago. Just wanted to send well wishes for a speedy recovery. 

Get Well Soon


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 13, 2009)

Quit kissing pigs and get well soon!


----------



## cnirenberg (Nov 13, 2009)

Neil,
Sorry I missed that one.  I hope you feel better, and ditto what Lou said about kissing pigs.  Keep keeping on.


----------



## Fred (Nov 13, 2009)

Neil ... eat vitamin D, 5000 - 20,000 units daily and see if you feel better in no time.

Get well quickly as we miss your posting here.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Nov 13, 2009)

I didn't know he was kissing pigs. Why should we feel bad for him, then?
He should go clubbing in a better part of town..


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 13, 2009)

Hope you get well soon Neil !


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 13, 2009)

Get well, Neil.


----------



## ngeb528 (Nov 13, 2009)

Get well soon, Neil.  We miss you.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 13, 2009)

Neil, tons of thoughts and well wishes going in your direction. Miss you goes double for me. Hang in there and hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Ligget (Nov 13, 2009)

Neil I hope you get better real soon my friend, thinking of you!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 13, 2009)

I wish you the best too, Neil, as another victim of H1N1...it REALLY knocked me on my butt for the last two weeks...

So get well soon, Neil - and hopefully I will too!


----------



## Monty (Nov 13, 2009)

Just take it easy and get well soon.


----------



## PenPal (Nov 13, 2009)

*Neil*

Please enjoy a swift recovery. Flue of any type can be debilitating. my sympathy for your temporary illness I have faith tells me you will recover well.

Regards Peter.


----------



## artme (Nov 13, 2009)

Take it easy Neil, do all the right things and you will be OK.


----------



## Rollerbob (Nov 13, 2009)

Can be nasty stuff, you have seen what it did to me when I was a kid!!


----------



## ldb2000 (Nov 13, 2009)

Neil , get better soon buddy . It kicked the sh!t out of me for 3 weeks and is still lingering a little but you can beat it . 

RollerBob , how about showing the pic of you when you were a kid instead of your current photo :tongue::biggrin:


----------



## Rollerbob (Nov 13, 2009)

ldb2000 said:


> Neil , get better soon buddy . It kicked the sh!t out of me for 3 weeks and is still lingering a little but you can beat it .
> 
> RollerBob , how about showing the pic of you when you were a kid instead of your current photo :tongue::biggrin:


 
Now Butch, I was real nice to you on the other thread showing your new creation................thinking I may take it back!!!!!:tongue: You know I've grown into a hansome beast or is that porker?


----------



## ldb2000 (Nov 13, 2009)

Rollerbob said:


> Now Butch, I was real nice to you on the other thread showing your new creation................thinking I may take it back!!!!!:tongue: You know I've grown into a hansome beast or is that porker?


 

It wasn't me Bob , it was the swine the flu turned me into :biggrin: You still Rock!!! in my book eace:


----------



## PenTurnerfromMaine (Nov 13, 2009)

Well wishes coming at you from Maine


----------



## purplehaze (Nov 13, 2009)

*H1n1*

Get well soon!


----------



## skywizzard (Nov 13, 2009)

Get well soon Neil, as a pharmacists I have seen a lot of the H1N1, most of it no worse or even not as bad as seasonal flu, but the cases that are bad are REALLY BAD.  Take care of yourself.


----------



## Bree (Nov 13, 2009)

Wolfie... CHICKEN SOUP... lots of it.  Remember you are a PENTURNER!  Nothing can stop you or bring you down!!  So get well soon and get back to work making wonderful pens!
:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## jimofsanston (Nov 13, 2009)

Bed rest lots of that too. Get well soon. I want to see more pens.


----------



## johnnycnc (Nov 13, 2009)

Get better soon, Neil. we miss you!


----------



## CaptG (Nov 13, 2009)

Hang in there Neil, and get well soon.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 13, 2009)

Neil, take care and get well soon.


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 13, 2009)

Get well soon. This cannot be fun.


----------



## leehljp (Nov 13, 2009)

Swine flu - (past tense)! Are pigs still flying (present tense)? :biggrin: Now, just how did a WOLFtat get SWINE flu? :biggrin: Hang in there, get better!


----------



## greenmtnguy (Nov 13, 2009)

There goes one story down the tubes. The pigs got the wolf. Ask Neil about his special hotline. He might remember it. :biggrin:


----------



## John M (Nov 13, 2009)

Yes, get better soon!


----------



## Druid (Nov 13, 2009)

Neil, hope you get well soon.


----------



## JimB (Nov 13, 2009)

Get lots of rest and get well soon!


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hope you feel better real soon Neil.


----------



## mywoodshopca (Nov 13, 2009)

*First we had mad cow disease, then bird flu and now swine flu...? *

*OH NO!!!! Its Farmageddon!!!!*

Get well soon


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 13, 2009)

I missed this post until today, Get Well soon.


----------



## Gadget (Nov 14, 2009)

Neil best... wishes for a speedy recovery. any flu can be tough to get over. The vitamin d is  helpful!!


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Nov 14, 2009)

Hope you get better soon.  Don't do like I did, and end up with hoses coming out of places hoses shouldn't be coming out of.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 14, 2009)

Neil,
    You're probably all better by now, but just letting you know your wished well, anyway.


----------



## ElMostro (Nov 14, 2009)

Do some casting, you'll feel better 

Eugene.


----------



## DurocShark (Nov 14, 2009)

A mini lathe can be mounted on a bed tray......

Shed the pigs and get better!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 14, 2009)

Neil,

It sounds like you have received plenty of medical(?) advice, and all of the zingers you need for now.

I'll just settle for get well quickly!  No microscopic virus/bug can keep a good Marine down for long!


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 14, 2009)

Neil,
  Hope you feel better soon.  Take care, this stuff can be bad.  My daughter had it and is just getting over it after 3 weeks.  Lots of fluid and see a MD if your chest feels bad or you have any trouble breathing.  It turns to pneumonia easily.


----------



## skiprat (Nov 14, 2009)

I've been out of touch for a bit and hope that by now you have fully recovered Neil 

Anyone have an update?


----------



## PTownSubbie (Nov 14, 2009)

Neil,

The number of responses should say something about a man. I think this thread shows that you are a stand-up guy!! 

Get well and follow the advice that everyone has mentioned.

You must get a pic of that mini-lathe mounted on a bed tray. I haven't seen that before.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Nov 14, 2009)

PTownSubbie said:


> You must get a pic of that mini-lathe mounted on a bed tray. I haven't seen that before.



That's just silly. You can't fit the lathe on a bed tray.
The pressure pot would be in the way


----------



## tbroye (Nov 15, 2009)

Neil

Hope you are feeling better by now.  Like was said before, be careful so it doesn't get worse.


----------



## wolftat (Nov 16, 2009)

Thank you everyone. I am on the mend, my lungs are still sore but the fluid has cleared out and breathing doesn't hurt nearly as much. My voice is still gone, but I have to do something to keep the wife happy too. I am hoping to be back in the shop this week, but I am doubting I will be doing too much as I am a bit dizzy at times, other than that everything is just roses. Thank you for all the well wishes.


----------



## witz1976 (Nov 16, 2009)

Glad to hear that you are getting better.  Keep getting rest!


----------



## USAFVET98 (Nov 16, 2009)

Glad to hear your on the mend Neil. If you need anything, please dont hesitate to ask..


----------



## JerrySambrook (Nov 17, 2009)

wolftat said:


> My voice is still gone,




This will make for a pleasant meeting in January if it holds up 



wolftat said:


> I am hoping to be back in the shop this week, but I am doubting I will be doing too much as I am a bit dizzy at times,


:frown:

And this is different than what other times???:tongue:



wolftat said:


> Thank you for all the well wishes.



Hope you are better soon. If it ends like mine did, then your sinuses will hurt like hell for a day getting everything out.

See ya in a couple
Jerry


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Nov 17, 2009)

Glad to hear your doing better.  Be careful not to get carried away and do too much too soon. And if your having dizzy spells best to stay away from the bandsaw. I've heard yours bites.lol

James


----------



## hunter-27 (Nov 17, 2009)

I had it a few weeks ago. IT SUCKS!   Get well soon!


----------



## PTownSubbie (Nov 17, 2009)

*Waiting on the pictures*

Neil,

I know you can't do without turning something...... I am still waiting on the pictures of the mini-lathe on a bed tray showing you turning a pen. :wink:

Get better soon!!


----------



## wudnhed (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow Neil, just read this and I'm sorry you had to go thru it but REALLY glad your making it.  Rest, rest, rest and do as Dr. tells you.  Many Blessings!


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey Bud, I hope you are pulling through this thing okay. We need you. Well I can't really speak for everyone else, but I can say that you are a valuable person and pen turner.


----------

